# Super Six vs. Hybrid comparison; Super Six vs. CAAD



## Issaquatch (Nov 22, 2008)

I recently purchased a 2008 Cannondale Supersix 3, weighing in at 17.75 pounds. I live in a hilly area and my average speed on the bike was about 15.6 mph on my first few rides (each in the 20-30 mile range), which is only 1.1 mph faster than my average on my old bike, a Trek 7.3FX, on those same rides. This seems like a paltry performance improvement given that (1) I was using caged pedals on the Trek and am using clipless pedals on the Cannondale, (2) the Cannondale weighs 11 pounds less than the Trek, (3) the Cannondale is running on 700x23 slicks and the Trek is running on 700x35 slicks, and (4) the Trek has a flat handle bar that leaves me in a fairly upright position, whereas the Cannondale puts me in a much more aerodynamic position, especially in the drops. I've already checked and confirmed that there isn't some mechanical issue at fault: the tires on both bikes are running at about 105psi, the brakes aren't rubbing the rims on either bike, and both bikes' computers are calibrated correctly.

I ran a side-by-side comparison of the bikes over the course of a few days (e.g. riding a 5 mile course on one bike, then 15 minutes later switching and riding the same loop on the other bike, and then the next day doing the same thing but switching the order in which I ride the bikes) and confirmed that these results are accurate and not the product of different weather conditions (the weather was dry on every ride), different fatigue levels, etc.

Any thoughts on this? Have others seen a more significant immediate jump in performance when switching from a bike like the Trek 7.3 or Specialized Cirrus to a true road bike? I'm having a hard time convincing myself that the Super Six is worth the $3,000 and am considering returning it, though it is beautiful machine and rides nicely and I do hate to get passed by other cyclists and it'll happen less on the new bike, but I could probably swallow my pride for $3k given the performance difference is so small. Perhaps I should just get a CAAD, save some money and deal with the harsher ride.

Any ideas why the performance isn't much better? Has anyone else experienced this? If you own a Super Six or other expensive road bike, why did you decide to get it instead of saving the money and getting something cheaper?


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

It's the engine, not the bike. I went from a 27-28lb $200 Walmart Schwinn Varsity, to a 19lb CAAD9. Didn't gain any speed. I was actually slower on the CAAD when I started than on the Varsity when I left California. So I resumed my commuting regime, joined the local racers training rides, and can now stay in and take pulls in a 25+mph ride. Keep the Super and ride the wheels off it. You'll get faster.


----------



## Issaquatch (Nov 22, 2008)

If it is the rider and not the bike, then why does anyone buy an expensive bike, other than for (a) ego, or (b) the need for that extra 1 mph in racing situations?


----------



## rizz (Aug 8, 2007)

Keep in mind that the Super Six has more aggressive geometry than your hybrid so you'll tend to work the muscles differently and that will account for some difference.

But in the long run it really does come down to the engine.

I'm also surprised that your Super weighs almost 18 lbs. You must have some heavy wheels on it.


----------



## rizz (Aug 8, 2007)

Issaquatch said:


> If it is the rider and not the bike, then why does anyone buy an expensive bike, other than for (a) ego, or (b) the need for that extra 1 mph in racing situations?


1 MPH can be huge, for example: if you make a break doing a crit on the last lap. It might be the difference between crossing the line ahead of the pack and going off the back as everyone sprints past.


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

who's to say that the computer on either bike is/ was programmed correctly?


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

You've obviously not read the Cannondale marketing material enough times

[waves hand in the air] 
"A Super 6 WILL make you faster"


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I'd like to see the look on the guy's face at the LBS when you try to return it, saying you thought you'd gain more speed by buying this bike! It would be like someone trying to return a brand new 'vette, saying they thought they'd be able to pick up more chicks with this car, but it just ain't happening!


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

Let's see, old average speed =14.5; square that = 210; new ave speed = 15.6; square that = 243.36. Improvement = 16%! Not bad.

Effort/speed is not linear.

Remember, a difference of a few minutes after thousands of kilometers can win the TdF.


----------



## cb400bill (Jul 26, 2007)

Or just 8 seconds can make a difference.

BTW, a 1 mph difference means you are a mile ahead at the end of a metric century.


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

cb400bill said:


> BTW, a 1 mph difference means you are a mile ahead at the end of a metric century.


Metric century ~ 60 miles. At 15 mph, it would take ~4 hours to complete. A 1 mph difference is ~ 4 miles.


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

I found this calculator for figuring Watts from cycling effort:

http://swiss2.whosting.ch/mdetting/sports/cycling.html

Using a speed of 15 mph (25 kph) and the default values, the equations result in 108 Watts (79 to overcome air resistance and 29 for gravity). Upping the speed to 16 mph (26.6 kph), gives 126 Watts (95 to overcome air resistance and 31 for gravity).

(126W - 108W)/108W*100% = 16%, which is the same result I got with my simple approximation!

So, rest assured, your increase in average speed of 1 mph is impressive. Now, go out there and train to make it a 2 mph increase...let's see...that would be 36% better! If you love your bike, you will ride it more. Stick with the SuperSix.


----------



## Issaquatch (Nov 22, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your input. I'm going to keep the Super Six. It is a blast to ride and the amount of effort I need to exert to hit 15.6 mph did seem to be a lot less than the effort it took to hit the lower speed on the hybrid. And it makes me want to get out and ride all the time...


----------



## cb400bill (Jul 26, 2007)

jlyle said:


> Metric century ~ 60 miles. At 15 mph, it would take ~4 hours to complete. A 1 mph difference is ~ 4 miles.


That's what I get for trying to do simple math in my head. :blush2:


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Good choice on keeping the Super Six...


----------



## mlin (Aug 5, 2008)

To the original poster:

I too went through roughly the same experience!
I bought my hybrid Cannondale Road Warrior 800 in December 2006. I started to seriously ride it (30+ miles) in spring of 2008... and put around 700 miles that summer. I love that bike and thought nothing could replace it.

In late summer of 2008 I bought a Super Six... it initially felt weird riding a true road bike, but after a short time, what a difference! My suggestion is to stick with the Super Six as it is a huge improvement over long distances in comfort and speed. 

My hybrid now sits on a trainer... and I still can't get enough of the Super Six. I still love to ride it in this sub 30 degree weather.


----------

